# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Tour du lịch Thái Lan

## ductho7760

Đất nước xinh đẹp Thái Lan được coi như là một thiên đường du lịch, ” xứ sở của những nụ cười thân thiện” ở Đông Nam Á. Nằm ở vị trí địa lý khá thuận lợi trong khu vực, lại có đường biên giới tiếp xúc với nhiều quốc gia, dân tộc, nền văn hóa Thái Lan đã phát triển từ rất sớm, kế thừa và pha trộn, ảnh hưởng nhiều nét độc đáo của các dân tộc láng giềng tạo nên một Thái Lan với những bản sắc văn hóa rất riêng, là biểu tượng của một đất nước của nông nghiệp và đạo Phật. Do không bị chiến tranh tàn phá, lại có phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và tấm lòng hiếu khách của nhân dân nơi đây, Thái Lan là một trong những quốc gia thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất khu vực. 
Thái Lan có rất nhiều địa điểm du lịch tuyệt vời, các thành phố biển, các đảo nổi tiếng. Dưới đây là vài địa điểm nổi tiếng nhất. 
Bangkok
 Tọa lạc ở hữu ngạn sông Chao Phraya, Băng Cốc là thủ đô và là thành phố lớn nhất của Thái Lan. Nằm ở vị trí địa lý rất thuận lợi cho buôn bán và du lịch, dễ hiểu tại sao Băng Cốc có tốc độ phát triển kinh tế rất nhanh, có thể so sánh với Hồng Kông và Singapore. Mang trong mình vẻ đẹp lung linh huyền ảo và thân thiện, Băng Cốc thật sự là một địa điểm không thể nào quên với những du khách đã một lần ghé thăm. Ngoài ra Băng Cốc còn cực kì nổi tiếng bởi sự đa dạng, phong phú của ẩm thực, các khu mua sắm giá rẻ… vì thế không ngạc nhiên khi Băng Cốc là sự lựa chọn của hơn 5 triệu lượt du khách quốc tế mỗi năm.
Phuket
 Nằm ở miền nam Thái Lan, Phuket là hòn đảo lớn nhất Đông Nam Á và cũng là một trong những địa điểm thu hút nhiều khách du lịch nhất Thái Lan. Với bờ biển dài, bãi cát trắng mịn, những rừng thông xanh mướt, nơi đây được mệnh danh là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng. Đến đây du khách sẽ được hòa mình vào biển xanh, thăm những rặng san hô lung linh, thưởng thức những hương vị tuyệt vời… mà mẹ biển hiền hòa đã mang đến nơi đây. 
Pattaya
 Nếu như Phuket nổi tiếng với phong cảnh tuyệt đẹp thì thành phố biển Pattaya rực rỡ lại thu hút du khách bởi hơi thở của các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí có tại đây. Là một trong những thành phố biển cao cấp nhất thế giới, Pattaya phục vụ đầy đủ tất cả các nhu cầu của du khách từ mua sắm, cho đến các hoạt động vui chơi giải trí như chèo thuyền, bơi lặn, xem box Thái… khiến những người khó tính nhất khi đến đây cũng không thể không hài lòng. 
Chiang Mai
 Từng là cố đô trong nhiều thế kỉ, có một vị trí chiến lược Chiềng Mai là đầu tàu cho toàn bộ sự phát triển của vùng Bắc Thái Lan. Cùng với phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp, nơi đây còn bảo tồn rất nhiều di tích, công trình văn hóa nghệ thuật như Wat Chiang Mai,Doi Suthep, công viên voi, rừng rậm Chiang Mai… Ngày nay Chiềng Mai đã thực sự trở thành một điểm đến không thể bỏ qua cho những ai từng đến Thái Lan, đặc biệt với những người muốn tìm hiểu rõ hơn về văn hóa Thái. 
Phi Phi Island - Đảo Phi Phi
 Đảo Phiphi là một quần đảo lớn nằm ngoài khơi Phuket, về phía Nam Thái Lan. Đảo Phi Phi là một hòn đảo du lịch nổi tiếng, bao gồm 6 hòn đảo nhỏ bên trong, hòn đảo này được đánh giá là một trong những bãi biển sạch nhất thế giới. Nơi đây có bờ cát dài vô tận, nước biển xanh ngắt, cùng với vô số bờ đá vôi và bãi san hô tuyệt đẹp làm cho người ta có cảm giác thật sự được nghỉ ngơi, thoải mái hòa cùng thiên nhiên. Để đi đến đảo Phi Phi, du khách có thể đi bằng thuyền từ Phuket.

----------

